# When SHTF what do you think it's going to be?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not sure what it'll be, but I have many ideas. I do think it'll be followed by other events. Such as collapse of the dollar leading to starvation, death, mobs, riots, armed groups every were, possible small attacks from one or multiple enemy's that America has.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shit hitting the fan can be anything! One of our resident preppers went through some tough times about a month ago, They had their car smashed into by an uninsured driver, and they had to pay out of pocket for the damage! they ended up eating their prepps, just to get by for the month, as they were short on cash after the accident! So.....SHTF can happen anytime, for anyone, anywhere! And it doesn't have to be a huge event either!
you could call it a power outage, bad weather for prolonged period of time, getting stuck in your vehicle in the middle of nowhere......what ever you want to call it! we are not prepping for the end of the world.....if the world ends, it will all be irrelevant anyway, We are planning mainly for small to large scale emergencies!


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

jro1 said:


> Shit hitting the fan can be anything! One of our resident preppers went through some tough times about a month ago, They had their car smashed into by an uninsured driver, and they had to pay out of pocket for the damage! they ended up eating their prepps, just to get by for the month, as they were short on cash after the accident! So.....SHTF can happen anytime, for anyone ,anywhere! And it doesn't have to be a huge event either!
> you could call it a power outage, bad weather for prolonged period of time, getting stuck in your vehicle in the middle of nowhere......what ever you want to call it! we are not prepping for the end of the world.....if the world ends, it will all be irrelevant anyway, We are planning mainly for small to large scale emergencies!


That's very true I didn't think of it that way. What I meant at first is large scale. Like large power outage or gas sky rocketing again or longer term winter or something like that, but I see and Understand where you are coming from.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

SHTF can be small and personal, not nation wide.
Being prepared for whatever comes will/can be in a variety of conditions.
E Ominia Paratus---prepared for anything-- to the best of your abilities


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

As soon as the internet goes down, you will know something really big is about to happen. Has happened in Europe already. jmho.


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> As soon as the internet goes down, you will know something really big is about to happen. Has happened in Europe already. jmho.


When did that happen in Europe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2014)

One thing that remains on my mind is super volcanoes...one of the largest ones on earth is in yellowstone national park. my fear is a epic earthquake triggering a massive eruption of a super volcano. honestly that is what i prep for.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

jro1 said:


> Shit hitting the fan can be anything! One of our resident preppers went through some tough times about a month ago, They had their car smashed into by an uninsured driver, and they had to pay out of pocket for the damage! they ended up eating their prepps, just to get by for the month, as they were short on cash after the accident! So.....SHTF can happen anytime, for anyone ,anywhere! And it doesn't have to be a huge event either!
> you could call it a power outage, bad weather for prolonged period of time, getting stuck in your vehicle in the middle of nowhere......what ever you want to call it! we are not prepping for the end of the world.....if the world ends, it will all be irrelevant anyway, We are planning mainly for small to large scale emergencies!


^^^this! Well stated!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a feeling it will be something few thought of, probably weather related.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Social unrest starting in large cities. Brought on by Groups pushing for more hand outs and the belief that it is ok to take what others have earned.
A precursor to this will likely be natural disasters, They will not have to be end of the world events, just larger enough in size or numbers to brake the bank.
A reason for the Socialist to stir the people up.
History , Days of rage, The Watts riots only this time we will not the resources to buy them off.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Given the number of idiots that are doing just fine now, nothing can cause a SHTF.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The elites will buy it off with the middle classes money as long as they can.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go:

"Temperatures on Thursday nudged up into the 60s and eight people were shot, including a 12-year-old boy.

Last weekend, restaurant owners scrambled to set up their outdoor dining in the sunshine. At the same time, 36 were shot in 36 hours......."

Just like Milwaukee and many other major cities run by liberals they bring crime rates down by not reporting them .
Chicago just another 36 hours in the city.
Chicago crime stats debated as magazine calls police claim of 'progress' an illusion | Fox News


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

currently I think a nuclear attack from Russia is the biggest short term problem due to an aggressive foreign policy by everyone.

This is pretty low chance.

personally my two preps are hazmat and forest fire.

I'm doing forest fire fighting training currently not sure what to do about hazmat, my plan is to just evac if there is a train derailment or transport turnover at this point.

not much else gets this far north.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I figure it will be something to do with the power grid or energy. Whether it be a nuclear EMP, solar flare, or some crisis in the middle east. 

I don't think any country will have the guts to invade the US. Unless they get all our guns before hand.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Will said:


> currently I think a nuclear attack from Russia is the biggest short term problem due to an aggressive foreign policy by everyone.
> 
> This is pretty low chance.
> 
> ...




Blizzards, Ice cold beer, Hockey!?!?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

personal scale, loss of income, loss of family member, being robbed, house fire, home invasion, going to jail (home invasion and jail are very closely linked)

town/city scale, flooding, cyclone, drought, massive bush fires (my risk is low but...) massive crime increase

district scale, same as town/city

state scale, extreme civil unrest (small scale civil war)

country scale, invasion (extremely low possibility) world wide natural disaster (Yellowstone) massive tsunami (it will have to be massive) ice age, meteor impact, financial collapse, alien invasion and my favourite ZOMBIES 

world scale, not my problem, Australia is one of a few countries that can close her borders off to the world and survive (we have what 22million people??)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Every second of every day the SHTF somewhere in the world. At least that's my take on it. I don't dwell too much on the big world ending scenarios or what that might be, though I know I will recognize it when I see it. 

I think the most common SHTF situations are the unexpected and unfortunate things that crop up from time to time and impact our personal lives. Like a death in the family, the loss of a job or being the victim of a crime.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

the end of times- facebook stops working, ebt stops working, handout checks stop getting deposited, idiots who are trying to take things that dont belong to them, youtube goes dark, news companies keep telling us, calm down, the civil unrest is not happening at Walmart. 
Seriosly, just look around, and imagine NO ELECTRICITY. NONE, just a few "domestic terrorists" that had a generator, and a few "rebelious hillbilly's" that had solar panels.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Deebo said:


> the end of times- facebook stops working, ebt stops working, handout checks stop getting deposited, idiots who are trying to take things that dont belong to them, youtube goes dark, news companies keep telling us, calm down, the civil unrest is not happening at Walmart.
> Seriosly, just look around, and imagine NO ELECTRICITY. NONE, just a few "domestic terrorists" that had a generator, and a few "rebelious hillbilly's" that had solar panels.


that's when you know you're up shit creak without a paddle


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We prep for financial collapse. Living in SW Florida prepping for weather goes right along with it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> When did that happen in Europe?


Poor choice of words on my part, should have said restrictions, China and Russia and I think a S. American country will not allow websites that voice dissent of the government. Maybe N. Korea too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All you have to do to figure this question out is look. Look at what is going on in the major cities. look at a King that ignores laws at will. A king that just signed a law into effect and then said he has the option weather or not to follow it. The law is only guidance for him. How long before people wake up.
Agree or not with the ranchers point of view look at what they did .
An old lady that has lost her mind forgets to feed a couple cats the demand jail time. Para military government troops gun down cattle not a word.
Reid calls citizens voicing their concern “domestic terrorists" The snipers and automatic weapon were not citizens but his storm troopers. 
Wake up


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There is, like mentioned, vast number of things people need to ready for. But in my opinion, a full scale major SHTF most likely will be Yellowstone eruption, followed by Russia and/or China attacking a severely weaken United States.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Shtf for me a little while ago...car got smashed by an uninsured driver. Had to pay out of pocket for a new car which meant no food shopping as we had to get one our insurance would be manageable and tax would be no more than now, and fit 2 adults and 2 children comfortably. As a result, we ate through our supply or preps and my mum gave me a cheap slab of pork which I made into streaky bacon to make it go further.

Shtf can be any size. Doesn't matter if big or small, when it happens it's best to be prepared.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If yellow stone goes China and Russia wouldn't want the US



Moonshinedave said:


> There is, like mentioned, vast number of things people need to ready for. But in my opinion, a full scale major SHTF most likely will be Yellowstone eruption, followed by Russia and/or China attacking a severely weaken United States.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ripon said:


> If yellow stone goes China and Russia wouldn't want the US


if Yellowstone goes we all will be struggling to survive


----------

